# Modern music for Easter



## Nereffid

What are your recommendations for modern works appropriate for Easter listening? 

My suggestions:
Penderecki - St Luke Passion
MacMillan - The Seven Last Words
Pärt - Passio


----------



## Art Rock

Those three. Also:

Gubaidulina - Johannes Passion

and although not a personal favourite:

Golijov - La pasión según San Marcos


----------



## Dan Ante

I'll stick to traditional works, thanks..........


----------



## gvn

Very strong agreement with the Penderecki, MacMillan, Pärt, and Gubaidulina already cited.

I'd also suggest Rubbra's 9th Symphony (1973).

More hesitantly, what about Ešenvalds's Luke Passion and his Passion & Resurrection? So far I've heard them only once each, so I don't know how I'm going to feel about them in the long term, but my initial impressions were very positive.


----------



## Art Rock

Also:

Rihm - St. Luke Passion

A work that I heard only once, but kind of liked IIRC. Of course repeated listening would be required to come to a (personal) judgement.


----------



## Joe B

MacMillan - St Luke Passion
MacMillan - Stabat Mater
Esenvalds - St Luke Passion


----------

